# Ubuntu + vnc auf WinXP



## franz007 (23. Mai 2006)

Versuche mich seit neuestem mit Ubuntu 5.10

Ich versuche gerade vergeblich ohne Bildschrim also remote vom Win-PC aus zu arbeiten.

Wenn ich mich eingeloggt habe kann ich per vnc connecten und alles funktioniert wunderbar.

Wenn ich jedoch nicht angemeldet bin kann ich mich per vnc nicht connecten, also auch nicht remote anmelden.

Habe inzwischen herausgefunden dass ich mich per SSH anmelden kann und dann habe ich die console, funktioniert auch so weit, aber wenn ich dann per VNC connecten will kommt "connection refused".

Wie kann ich mich jetzt anmelden und dann mit vnc arbeiten?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (24. Mai 2006)

Wenn Du nicht unbedingt den Desktop des Rechners brauchst sondern nur einzelne X-Programme nutzen willst koenntest Du auch mal ueber X11-Forwarding nachdenken.
Dazu musst Du auf Deinem Client einen X-Server haben, z.B. den der bei Cygwin dabei ist.
Dem SSH-Server und auch dem Client musst Du angeben, dass X11-Forwarding genutzt werden soll und schon kannst Du mittels SSH beliebige X-Programme nutzen.
Ich nutze das hier auf der Arbeit z.B. um mit Bluefish weiter am Portal zu arbeiten obwohl die Linux-Box ca. 20 Meter von mir entfernt ist. Auch KDE-Programme lassen sich wunderbar nutzen, und im Grunde sogar der KDesktop.


----------



## franz007 (24. Mai 2006)

Danke, werde mich mal damit auseinander setzen. Die ersten Schritte bei Linux sind auch für einen alten win-Hasen recht schwer.

Und Ja nach Jahrzehnten von Windows brauche ich irgendwie schon einen Desktop ;-)


----------



## Dennis Wronka (24. Mai 2006)

franzspam hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Danke, werde mich mal damit auseinander setzen. Die ersten Schritte bei Linux sind auch für einen alten win-Hasen recht schwer.
> 
> Und Ja nach Jahrzehnten von Windows brauche ich irgendwie schon einen Desktop ;-)


Ist ja nichts schlimmes einen Desktop zu brauchen. Ich brauch den auch, fuer alltaegliche Arbeiten ist der ja auch nicht wegzudenken. Blender, KOffice, OpenOffice, Gimp, etc. laufen halt nicht ohne.
Ein reiner Server braucht nicht unbedingt ein GUI, aber ein Desktopsystem muss schon mit sowas ausgestattet sein, egal unter welchem OS.


----------

